

Show HN: Apprl.com, find and share the best clothes from 1000s of brands - yesbabyyes
http://apprl.com/

======
yesbabyyes
We built this as an aggregator for fashion products, to make it easier to find
clothes from your favorite brands. You can search for categories, sizes,
colors and brands, pin them to your profile by liking them, and use the
products to create your own looks, either as a collage or a tagged image.

You can also follow your friends and your favorite brands, and get notified
when they add new products to any of our partner stores. Currently, we index
clothes from 29 partner stores, with new stores added continuously.

We recently launched, and are looking at user behavior to find which direction
to take it -- should we stress the community aspect of it, or the search part?

I would be very grateful for any input!

